# Difference between 44GS case and other GS cases?



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Dear All,

I have an anniversary coming (20th!), and I may celebrate it in part with a Grand Seiko.

As I've been researching I've seen many people make distinctions between the 44GS case and others--and speak highly of the 44GS case (as in this thread). The SBGA375 in that thread is gorgeous--for the dial and for the case. What characterizes the 44GS case?

I also think I've read that the 44GS does not curve around the wrist as much as some other GS cases do. Does that sound right? (I have a 6.25' wrist.)

I also very much like the SBGR315, which I had the chance to try on--just lovely! and it fit perfectly. I gather this is _not_ the 44GS case...

Thank you for any insights you can offer!

Chris


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

As you suspected the SBGR315 is not a 44GS case. I have found that when the case is a 44GS the official GS web page for the model will specifically say so. The cartoonish pictures on the GS site are usually not good enough for me to identify the 44GS - so I do a Google image search for the model and look at a "live picture".

Here is one such picture for the SBGR315:









The hallmarks of the 44GS case (in my mind) are the large flat surfaces that are joined together at sharp angles, with minimal brushed surface. You can see on the SBGR315 above that there are large brushed areas on the case and the lugs curve down from the body of the case.

Compare to the 44GS case on the SBGA375:









Large, flat polished areas, sharp facets where surfaces meet, and minimal brushed areas give a chance to show off the distortion free mirror of the Zaratsu polishing:









Some people (myself included) find the above aspects of the 44GS case to be simply stunning and hard to match.

That said, there are downsides to wearing a mirror on your wrist, the main one being that all those large, flat, perfectly polished surfaces are going to be much more prone to dings and scratches that might go unnoticed on a brushed surface.

I have a 7 1/4" wrist so I can't give a good indication of how the 44GS case would fit you. The picture of the blue-dialed SBGA375 above is my watch on my wrist. Hopefully someone with wrists of a similar size as yours can help there.

Anyway, I hope all this was useful to you.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi BrianBinFL--thank for your really helpful post! The SBGA375 on your wrist looks perfect--what a stunning watch! The 44GS case is beautiful--and your description of it helps me know what to notice now. I have a King Seiko (4502-7000) that I think might also have the 44GS case.

I also love the SBGR315 (and your pic is definitely better than the GS Site's), and as this is to be an everyday watch, maybe the prevalence of brushed surfaces will be best.

We'll be visiting Miami in a week, and I'll be going to the GS Boutique there to try things on. I'm hoping they'll have the SBGA375 (or something with the same case) so that I can see how it fits. Are you aware of models that that have the same case? I guess I can look on the GS site. 

As I mentioned in my last post, I did try on the sbgr315 and it fit beautifully. Same for the Snowflake, so I am hopeful about the 375. We'll see.

Thanks again for your help!

Chris


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

cnj8w said:


> We'll be visiting Miami in a week, and I'll be going to the GS Boutique there to try things on. I'm hoping they'll have the SBGA375 (or something with the same case) so that I can see how it fits. Are you aware of models that that have the same case? I guess I can look on the GS site.


SBGV205/207
SBGJ231/235
SBGH243/245
SBGJ201/203/211/213
SBGV238

Are some of the models with 44GS case.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I can't add anything to that great description of the case features except some pictures. The first is the same Ti case as the Snowflake (SBGA041) and the other two are the SBGA375/3 combo.

To my eyes the 44GS case is something really special.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are all the current 44GS style watches from the GS Japan website:

Hi-Beat GMT:
SBGJ201
SBGJ203
SBGJ211
SBGJ213
SBGJ235

Hi-Beat:
SBGH201*
SBGH205*
SBGH243
SBGH245
SBGH252

Spring Drive:
SBGA361
SBGA362
SBGA364
SBGA373
SBGA375

Quartz:
SBGV205
SBGV207
SBGV239

*Note these aren't true 44GS cases, but rather a modern interpretation with slightly more curved case flanks.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very good GS info in this thread.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Kplam and Covenant--thank you for those lists of references with the 44GS case--it's incredibly helpful to know where to look. I also think that I am starting to be able to identify them by eye. They really are beautiful.

I'm starting to gather that the 44GS and the 62GS cases do not account for all of GS's heritage watches. For example, does the SBGR 315 (pictured above in the thread) count as having a 62GS case, or is it something different altogether?

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Berni29--thank you for these great images: you have a wonderful collection of GS!

The 44GS case is so striking!

Looking at your SBGA041, I'm starting to think that that Snowflake case is similar in design to the SBGR315, which also has my eye.

Oof! I'm really torn between these!

Hopefully something will click when I see them in person in Miami!

Chris


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The 44GS case design is encapsulated in a design philosophy referred to by Grand Seiko as "the grammar of design."
Our forum sponsor and moderator dedicated an entire thread to this topic, which I've provided a link to for you reading enjoyment: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/understanding-grand-seiko-part-2-design-4257322.html

Also, 44GS cases don't feature curved lugs because their design renders them almost lugless to begin with. Notice how the lugs on other watches extend much further than those featuring the 44GS case design. Therefore they tend to wear much smaller than equally sized watches. Therefore there is no noticeable difference on the wrist.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

GS has gone through many case designs from conventional to stylized, but I think the 44GS and 62GS will always remain classics for those in the know. Currently 62GS is limited only, but 44GS has been showing up as regular models across Hi-beat, Quartz, and Spring Drive lineups. SBGA373 and 375 are two such models. The faceted wide lugs are iconic, but when you look at the sides and the lug ends there is some truly astonishing finish. The case design is not for everyone but it does wear well because (as someone mentioned) the lugs are not long.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I prize wearability very highly and try to take it all into consideration and always take solid money decisions slowly. I knew I would have to hold my nose a little on the Grand Seiko clasp design and I tried on every type in the current catalogue, some many times, taking six months to decide. 

As others have stated, the 44GS wears very well for a few reasons. I found it pretty much the most comfortable GS have to offer. It also helped that they are using it in a near perfect size (40mm, 12.5mm thick) on some of their best releases: peacock auto, kirazuri spring drive etc. I ended up with the kirazuri (SBGA387). It is probably the most striking of their cases in the metal too, another positive. The 44GS also looks pretty good on non-bracelets, really showing off the lugs. I like to think it looks a bit like the watch equivalent of a tie fighter, in a good way. So clean and angular, yet also sooo smoooth with lovely subtle curves.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

T1meout said:


> The 44GS case design is encapsulated in a design philosophy referred to by Grand Seiko as "the grammar of design."
> Our forum sponsor and moderator dedicated an entire thread to this topic, which I've provided a link to for you reading enjoyment:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/understanding-grand-seiko-part-2-design-4257322.html
> 
> Also, 44GS cases don't feature curved lugs because their design renders them almost lugless to begin with. Notice how the lugs on other watches extend much further than those featuring the 44GS case design. Therefore they tend to wear much smaller than equally sized watches. Therefore there is no noticeable difference on the wrist.


Hi Timeout! Thank you for the link--I learned a lot: and the case design is truly beautiful!

Thanks also for your note on how the 44GS case wears--that's reassuring since I have a slim wrist (6.25").

Just a week till Miami when I can try them on!

Chris


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Tonhao said:


> GS has gone through many case designs from conventional to stylized, but I think the 44GS and 62GS will always remain classics for those in the know. Currently 62GS is limited only, but 44GS has been showing up as regular models across Hi-beat, Quartz, and Spring Drive lineups. SBGA373 and 375 are two such models. The faceted wide lugs are iconic, but when you look at the sides and the lug ends there is some truly astonishing finish. The case design is not for everyone but it does wear well because (as someone mentioned) the lugs are not long.


Thanks, Tonhao--I'm starting to gather that if the SBGR315 fit well, then the SBGA375 will, too. Now I'm starting to feel really torn between the 315 and the 375...


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

yokied said:


> I prize wearability very highly and try to take it all into consideration and always take solid money decisions slowly. I knew I would have to hold my nose a little on the Grand Seiko clasp design and I tried on every type in the current catalogue, some many times, taking six months to decide.
> 
> As others have stated, the 44GS wears very well for a few reasons. I found it pretty much the most comfortable GS have to offer. It also helped that they are using it in a near perfect size (40mm, 12.5mm thick) on some of their best releases: peacock auto, kirazuri spring drive etc. I ended up with the kirazuri (SBGA387). It is probably the most striking of their cases in the metal too, another positive. The 44GS also looks pretty good on non-bracelets, really showing off the lugs. I like to think it looks a bit like the watch equivalent of a tie fighter, in a good way. So clean and angular, yet also sooo smoooth with lovely subtle curves.


Hi Yokied, this is really helpful--and it's great to know that the 44GS also looks good on straps. As I'm sure I've said a few times in this thread, I'm really looking forward to trying these watches in Miami (when we're on vacation for a week).

Thanks again!

Chris


----------

